# Theme portfolio - Ragdoll kittens (pic heavy)



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

As I said in an earlier thread, I would post some of the recent kitten shoots we did, using themes.

It's hard work and I have two assistants helping me. 

I am working towards getting my own Ragdoll calendar printed 

Linn


----------



## Golden_girl (Oct 29, 2007)

wow...so beautiful


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

brilliant photographs, I'm sure you wont have any problems selling calanders of that quality, I'm not into cats but yours look real cute.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

How do you get them to pose like that?!

I love the Halloween one.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Wonderful work. Just for fun, would you please post some "out-takes" to prove to us "camera-challenged" one's that you are really human!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Coffee'sDad said:


> Wonderful work. Just for fun, would you please post some "out-takes" to prove to us "camera-challenged" one's that you are really human!


 You are too funny  I promise the next booboo will get posted ... just for you! <LOL>

Linn


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> How do you get them to pose like that?!


Teaser wand. The younger they are (six to say 9 weeks) we can get them to do pretty much everything. After that, they become much too wise <sigh>

Linn


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Dave & GoldenGirl ... much appreciated!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Truly beautiful, do you do pet portrait photography?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

They are beautyful...my favorite is the one with the disco ball....


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Just stunning! You are a brilliant photographer! I love Ragdolls! That calendar will sell like hotcakes on a cold morning! Just beautiful!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG...how beautiful! I always said I wouldn't get another cat, but Ragdolls sure make me think twice!


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

I am so glad that you joined the forum!! I have been enjoying Harvey's pictures (I look for them each day)...he is a stunning pup. And the Ragdoll kitten pictures are beautiful. I love Ragdolls--their looks and personality. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

OMG I am in love. We love,love,love cats. Are any for sale?


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

Wonderful photos and I can just see how perfect a calendar they will make. CoffeeDads comment was perfect and funny - and I wanna see at least one booboo pic from you too: I'm starting to believe you don't have any though 


Tiffany


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, they are great. I wish I had your talent!!!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

What is the differance between a himalayan and a ragdoll kitten?


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> Truly beautiful, do you do pet portrait photography?


Thanks  No, I am just a serious amateur photographer that loves my camera


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Katiesmommy said:


> OMG I am in love. We love,love,love cats. Are any for sale?


They are extremely beautiful, you're right. No, none for sale, and also remember that I live in South Africa. If you are serious about getting a Ragdoll, please contact the different Ragdoll clubs and find the most reputable, trustworthy breeder in your area. Please be aware that there are many many backyard breeders of all kinds of cats, including the Ragdoll.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

TiffanyK said:


> Wonderful photos and I can just see how perfect a calendar they will make. CoffeeDads comment was perfect and funny - and I wanna see at least one booboo pic from you too: I'm starting to believe you don't have any though Tiffany


I promise I take lots of booboos ... they simply go into the bin immediately! I am hoping to take pics on Sunday when we have a Harvey-meet-and-greet ... and I will post the worst of the worst booboo for you all


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Katiesmommy said:


> What is the differance between a himalayan and a ragdoll kitten?


Himalayan is in Colourpoint pattern only, ie. all points are coloured. They are also long-haired with the flatter face. 

The Ragdoll comes in three different patterns, being Mitted, Colourpoint and Bicolour. It is a medium-haired breed, blue eyes, large breed with no extreme features.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow Tyvm I will def look for a ragdoll in my area. You are very lucky


----------



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow, those are beautiful pictures. Your calendar will be stunning! I can't say enough about Ragdolls. I've never owned a cat before Moe (my seal bi-colour Ragdoll) and he's just amazing...even Jensen thinks so! Thanks for sharing those!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

don't know why I find myself looking at these darn cat pictures again, but that last one is just perrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect !!!!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Those kitties are beautiful! I am a cat lover (maybe one of the only ones here ) and i think they are just beautiful. Wonderful pictures


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Kzwicker said:


> Those kitties are beautiful! I am a cat lover (maybe one of the only ones here ) and i think they are just beautiful. Wonderful pictures


I am a definite cat lover.I have 7 myself and am a foster for my rescue. Ragdolls are my absolute favorite. If a ragdoll comes into rescue anywhere near me, I will be snatching him/her up. Their personalities are so doglike that I can bet many people on here would love them. The pictures are perfect, I would definitely buy your calender.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would buy a calender of those cute kittens. You are a very talented photographer and if I get another cat, it will be a ragdoll.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That is some excellant pictures!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW!!!! Those are beautiful !!!!! You are very talented and take very artful, entertaining shots. Keep it up ..... it's one of the things I look for when I come to the forum.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

davebeech said:


> don't know why I find myself looking at these darn cat pictures again, but that last one is just perrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect !!!!


Thanks Dave - the "chef" image won two photographic awards - I really do like that one.
Reason why you are back looking at the Ragdolls again (and again?) is because they are simply irrisistable! It is true that they have "pupply-like" characteristics. Did you know that they even wag their tail?  To me the ideal combo is a Ragdoll and a GR.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Taz Monkey said:


> Their personalities are so doglike that I can bet many people on here would love them.


 Glad you know about that trait ... my kitten owners are amazed at it!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Ladies & Gents - my sincerest Thank You for viewing my images, and loving Harvey too.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

WOW....those are simply fantastic shots! Darling kittens, but I'm afraid Finn would have one for an hors d'oeuvres:-(


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

linncurrie said:


> Thanks Dave - the "chef" image won two photographic awards - I really do like that one.
> Reason why you are back looking at the Ragdolls again (and again?) is because they are simply irrisistable! It is true that they have "pupply-like" characteristics. Did you know that they even wag their tail?  To me the ideal combo is a Ragdoll and a GR.


I am not suprized, I love that photo, as soon as I saw it I knew you'd got a winner. Looking forward to seeing some more


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Your pictures are just stunning, what a wonderful calender those shots would make. I have been contemplating a kitten and I just love the rag dolls.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

I will have a Ragdoll someday!! They are just beautiful!! By the way, I'm a cat lover, too. Cats and Goldens - doesn't get any better than that!


----------

